# I'm looking for sub-work Cinti - Dayton ohio



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm looking to line up some work for this winter (06-07). I can go from approx Tri-county mall area to the Dayton mall area. I have a 05 F-350 with a 7 1/2 western and will have a salt spreader. I have another driver available as well for my truck or to drive someones elses truck. I also have a large snowblower for sidewalk work. 
PM me or call my cell at 513-658-5447


----------

